# losing my mind



## delusionalreality (Sep 17, 2011)

my memory is almost gone, it's gotten so bad, I've forgotten people I've just met - places I've been, dates, etc. I have a hard time remember what I did yesterday, and the day before. I'm finding it difficult to do the things I used to do, read / study various hobbies, now all i do is play video games - i'm not even that great with games anymore.

i also have no interest in anything really, video games are just something to distract me, but they aren't really fun - as they used to be. it's pretty sad, but, the only thing i really enjoy is sleeping. i wake up in the morning, feeling like i'm in a dream, i have a hard time processing where I am in the present moment.

I'm very tempted to go back to the psychiatrist next paycheck, and maybe go back on ritalin. My former diagnosis is: add, major depression, ptsd.

does anyone else go through the same problems i've described above? maybe it's just depression?


----------



## colleen (Dec 6, 2010)

i feel the exact same way, you arent alone and even though it may seem like your loosing your mind, you arent. you would have buy now. your mind is just on overload and this is the way its coping. i know it makes no sense. but once you stop paying attention to it it will go away. i know its scary but keep your head up. you are okay. your mind is just playing tricks on you. and i would recommend going to the doctors and just seeing what the say and maybe they can prescribe you what you need. good luck.


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2011)

delusionalreality said:


> my memory is almost gone, it's gotten so bad, I've forgotten people I've just met - places I've been, dates, etc. I have a hard time remember what I did yesterday, and the day before. I'm finding it difficult to do the things I used to do, read / study various hobbies, now all i do is play video games - i'm not even that great with games anymore.


no surprise, since probably all you do all day is watching yourself, your symptoms, how you feel, and manufactoring different scary theories about what illness you may have.

the "memory problems" people with "DP" experience are actually caused by the fact that all their attention is on their symptoms.

If I play XBOX from morning to midnight, my mind is constantly on the game, my girl can tell me that I should do this, do that, talk about anything to me, I won't remember next day, but that doesn't mean I have memory problems. It's just that I didn't really pay attention to her because all I cared about was my VW Golf's rims in Most Wanted.

You only remember what you paid attention to. I guess you have no problem remembering your previous theories about "DP".

Your mind is doing a perfect job, but you're using it for the wrong thing.

ps . : no interest in anything. I felt like that too. But seriously.. is it a wonder that you "lost experience" in things you loved to do when you're CONVINCED that you're ILL, or CRAZY? You think you're in danger. Nobody's practicing their passion when someone pulls a gun on him.


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2011)

that's what y'all can do. giving negative points.

this is what y'all love to read :

It's all not your fault. You're a poor, strong, brave, intelligent, beautiful, lovely, kind person, the world/God/Universe is so bad for giving you DP, but you did everything right, poor little sufferer, you don't have to do anything differently, it's all just your brain chemistry and you're only a poor victim. It's not your fault that all you do is feel self-pity, it's all good to convince everybody that you're so ill when there's no proof at all, it's all good to spend 20 hours a day thinking and 4 hours dreaming about DP. Keep doing it because this will help. Hate everybody who brings up the idea that the way you think and live might have smthing to do with DP, because it's not true. You don't decide what you're thinking about, it's your brain chemistry. Neurons are off. But it's not your fault poor little inoccent victim.


----------



## Quifouett (Sep 13, 2011)

Lowrey said:


> that's what y'all can do. giving negative points.
> 
> this is what y'all love to read :
> 
> It's all not your fault. You're a poor, strong, brave, intelligent, beautiful, lovely, kind person, the world/God/Universe is so bad for giving you DP, but you did everything right, poor little sufferer, you don't have to do anything differently, it's all just your brain chemistry and you're only a poor victim. It's not your fault that all you do is feel self-pity, it's all good to convince everybody that you're so ill when there's no proof at all, it's all good to spend 20 hours a day thinking and 4 hours dreaming about DP. Keep doing it because this will help. Hate everybody who brings up the idea that the way you think and live might have smthing to do with DP, because it's not true. You don't decide what you're thinking about, it's your brain chemistry. Neurons are off. But it's not your fault poor little inoccent victim.


You still have DP?


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2011)

Quifouett said:


> You still have DP?


no. not at all. it's been months it's gone.


----------



## Quifouett (Sep 13, 2011)

Lowrey said:


> no. not at all. it's been months it's gone.


Don't tell me you come here to help people...


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2011)

Quifouett said:


> Don't tell me you come here to help people...


aaahhhhhh noooo that's impossible right?










why do you ask me if you already decided what you'll say?


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2011)

..dooublepost


----------



## Quifouett (Sep 13, 2011)

Anyway it's hard to tell cause your "normal" could feel like me being dp. We are not in ech other head.


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

if you have ptsd, depending on how you got that, it could be a different type of dissociation causing your problems


----------

